# How Much $$?



## Knives (Oct 19, 2009)

What should I expect to pay month to month for unlimited classes (11 a week) at a BJJ gym?


----------



## Steve (Oct 19, 2009)

Knives said:


> What should I expect to pay month to month for unlimited classes (11 a week) at a BJJ gym?



Depends on who owns the school and where it's at.   That said, anywhere around $100 is fair, and if you're training with a world champion/elite instructor, it'll be more.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah, figure that $100-200 will be charged.


----------



## Knives (Oct 19, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Depends on who owns the school and where it's at.   That said, anywhere around $100 is fair, and if you're training with a world champion/elite instructor, it'll be more.


It's a Gracie gym and the instructor is a black belt under Royce.


----------



## MJS (Oct 19, 2009)

Knives said:


> What should I expect to pay month to month for unlimited classes (11 a week) at a BJJ gym?


 
Pretty much what the others have said.  



Knives said:


> It's a Gracie gym and the instructor is a black belt under Royce.


 

Well, he's not Royce, so I'd still say that his prices should be what have already been said.  Now, if you were training directly under Royce, Rickson, Roy Harris, and folks at that skill level, well, I'd say it'd be a bit higher.


----------



## chinaboxer (Oct 19, 2009)

i think there are several factors that you have to look at..

is it only Gi or do they have a balanced NoGi class?

do they offer Boxing or Muay Thai or other stand up arts on the schedule that you can attend as well?

do they have a true MMA class where you work all phases of ranges together?

do they offer showers? 

do they offer the classes that you want during the times you can go?

what are you looking for in a martial arts school?

are you looking to compete? if so, do they promote you and offer to manage your fights?

are there other schools in the area?

do they charge month to month or do they make you sign a one/two/three year contract? are you willing to commit if they do?

ultimately it's you that has to decide if it's worth the money. but look at it like buying a house. you want to go and visit as many "open houses" and poke your head in and feel around. buying a house is a huge decision and so is choosing a martial arts school, why? because you're going to "live" in it for a very long time and you wouldn't just buy the first house you saw, now would you? and the worst thing is if you choose a house just because it looks "pretty on the outside" and then later find that you have termites and plumbing problems. so in the words of the movie Indiana Jones, "choose wisely". (i prefer pepsi, fyi).

and don't be surprised if they try and sell you a "juicer"! =O

also, never ever ever (did i mention "ever"?) "judge a book by it's cover", some of the best instructors are folks you have never heard of, who knew Eric Paulson? or Lars Wallin? or Yori Nakamura? or Shawn Williams? or Eddie Bravo? or Marcelo Garcia? in the early days? nobody, but look at them now. so go to every school in your area that you are interested in, regardless.

let us know what you decide, good luck!

Jin


----------



## Steve (Oct 19, 2009)

chinaboxer said:


> i think there are several factors that you have to look at..
> 
> is it only Gi or do they have a balanced NoGi class?
> 
> ...


I was with you until Eddie Bravo.


----------



## chinaboxer (Oct 19, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> I was with you until Eddie Bravo.


hahaha! thanks for making my week, bro! good one. :boing2:
i still <3 Eddie though, he's definitely "influenced" NoGi grappling in one way or another.


----------



## eagles51593 (Oct 20, 2009)

depends on how much you want to train, different programs they have, etc.  If you want to once a week I wouldn't pay over 80, and if you want to train more I wouldn't pay over 150.  Our gym's prices start as low as 40.  And remember, the price of the training doesn't always equal the quality


----------



## James Kovacich (Nov 4, 2009)

The $100 range + or - is an average monthly rate for twice a week. I doubt that an unlimited class will be found for that price, at least from a decent BJJ black belt.

Was the 11 classes per week? Are you seeking a monthly rate?


----------



## Steve (Nov 4, 2009)

James Kovacich said:


> The $100 range + or - is an average monthly rate for twice a week. I doubt that an unlimited class will be found for that price, at least from a decent BJJ black belt.
> 
> Was the 11 classes per week? Are you seeking a monthly rate?


Down in california, where there are tons of BJJ schools, that might be true.  Up here in the Seattle area, you're still looking at $100-125 for unlimited classes.  I don't think anyone charges much more than that, if any.


----------

